# TTOC Annual Event - Brooklands July 18th - UPDATE #1



## clived (May 6, 2002)

We've been working hard behind the scenes to make the TTOC Annual Event 2004 the biggest and most exciting TTOC event ever held.

The 2004 event is being held at Brooklands, the home of British Motorsport on July 18th. Holding the event at Brooklands has given us the ability to provide considerably more than we've enjoyed in previous years - more action, more exhibitors, more for the family and the best TTOC photo opportunity ever!

Below you'll find a list of *confirmed* activities and exhibitors for this year - we're still working to make the event even bigger, so keep your eyes open for further developments.

*Action*

The TTOC will have exclusive use of Test Hill (an ever increasing gradient used for testing a cars ability to climb an incline), part of the famous Brooklands banking and a driving trial to test your skills. For the first time, for those that want to take part, the TTOC event will not be totally static!

*Exhibitors*

We already have more confirmed exhibitors than ever before (and we're still working on more!):

AmD
Awesome GTi (APR) _Awesome are now unable to attend, so they have asked TT Shop, their new APR dealer, to represent them_
Dialynx
Forge Motorsport
GT Tuning
QST 
The Navigation Company
TT Shop
Zymol - The TTOC has a new association with Zymol, suppliers of high quality waxes and cleaning products. Zymol have a reseller based at Brooklands - Vertar, who will be exhibiting at the event, providing vehicle detailing demonstations and selling product on the day. NOTE: This exhibitor replaces Wax Wizard who is now not attending. TTOC were informed of this after absoluTTe Issue 4 went to press, so we've included some details for Zymol / Vertar here to replace the info in absoluTTe
Wicked Wheels

*Brooklands facilities*

Brooklands museum is a great place for a family day out in its own right, with plenty for families to do, including children's activities like the Brooklands Discovery Centre - plus we'll be running our own TTOC kids quiz. The museum itself is home to a fantastic variety of automotive and aeronautical engineering, including the recently delivered Concorde! Brooklands also offer a cafe and will be providing a BBQ for us on the day.

*The great TTOC Photo-opportunity!*

Remember the classic photograph that Top Gear magazine used on the cover of their 1st issue - every production car available, lined up on the Brooklands banking? We plan to replicate the photo, but with TTs - hundreds of YOUR TTs! This really will make a stunning and unique memento of the day...

*Tickets*

Tickets are available now from http://shop.ttoc.co.uk. If you're not able to buy tickets online, please send an e-mail to *[email protected]*.

*Other Info*

Charity - as always, the event is run on a not for profit basis and we hope to be able to make a sizeable donation to the NSPCC again - please remember that when you're buying your raffle tickets on the day!

AGM - The TTOC AGM will be held on Saturday 17th at 4pm at the nearby Hilton hotel - see "Brooklands Accommodation for more details on the Hilton and other local hotels. As always, we'll be having a little bit of a party after the AGM 

Cruises - A number of cruises to Brooklands are being organised from all over the country - take a look at "Brooklands Cruises" for more information.

See you there!

*Clive, for the TTOC Committee*


----------



## aycer (Sep 7, 2003)

clived said:


> Remember the classic photograph that Top Gear magazine used on the cover of their 1st issue - every production car available, lined up on the Brooklands banking? We plan to replicate the photo, but with TTs - hundreds of YOUR TTs! This really will make a stunning and unique memento of the day...
> *Clive, for the TTOC Committee*


Had this very same thought, was looking for the magazine to post the original picture - great idea - will look fantastic.

Off topic slightly, as a TTOC member and this bieng a club event, I am happy to help out in any way if needed. Dont live too far away so could help set up (day before), man something or generally help out. 
Angelos


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Hi Angelos,

I'm sure Clive will be grateful for the help...  We have a list of activities (firm) and also a list of activities (tbc) that will require helpers!!

Oh and every attending Rep & helper gets a TTOC polo shirt  We'll be collecting sizes shortly!!

Mark



aycer said:


> Off topic slightly, as a TTOC member and this bieng a club event, I am happy to help out in any way if needed. Dont live too far away so could help set up (day before), man something or generally help out.
> Angelos


----------



## aycer (Sep 7, 2003)

nutts said:


> Hi Angelos,
> 
> I'm sure Clive will be grateful for the help...  We have a list of activities (firm) and also a list of activities (tbc) that will require helpers!!
> 
> ...


Just let me know when & where


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

sounds like it should be good....


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Thanks DIRY 

We do this obviously because we want to, but we are owners and club members too! We are all voluntary and spend (sometimes) an inordinate amount of time running the club... We appreciate all the help that other members want to give to make the club (and Brooklands) even better!

So come on everyone, we are creating a great day... lets all buy tickets   and reward all the hard work that Clive and his team have put into Brooklands!


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

.......do I need to be a member of the TTOC to buy tickets? Incidently (thinking of my chat with DIRY), can I actually be the South Wales rep if I'm not a member? :?

Cheers

Dean


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Yes you can buy the more expensive non-member tickets... 
Yes you can be the South Wales rep  
No you can't be the rep, unless you are a member 

:wink:

Dean, email me on [email protected] for more info 



V6 TT said:


> .......do I need to be a member of the TTOC to buy tickets? Incidently (thinking of my chat with DIRY), can I actually be the South Wales rep if I'm not a member? :?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Dean


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

Already offered CliveD help on bringing stuff home... but happy to help out other ways too... just tell me what you need.... will only be there on the Sunday tho


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

I believe Clive is compiling a list of helpers and tasks. Once done I sure he will be in contact... 



Chip_iTT said:


> Already offered CliveD help on bringing stuff home... but happy to help out other ways too... just tell me what you need.... will only be there on the Sunday tho


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Irving, I thought that was Gti you were offering help for!


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

Errrr....yes you are right (just checked the GTi thread)... think I made a boo boo... was intending to goto GTi but family things came up... and I had it in my head I'd offered to help for Brooklands...    apologies . Anyway offer for Brooklands still stands and I have my ticket (well will have when the postie eventually decides to deliver it) and I will DEF be there!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

nutts said:


> Oh and every attending Rep & helper gets a TTOC polo shirt  We'll be collecting sizes shortly!!
> 
> Mark


Make mine an xxxs, please  
(xs will do)


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

A3DFU said:


> nutts said:
> 
> 
> > Oh and every attending Rep & helper gets a TTOC polo shirt  We'll be collecting sizes shortly!!
> ...


Show off!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Don't I Recognise You? said:


> Show off!


 :-* :wink:


----------



## chip (Dec 24, 2002)

Can you just turn up and pay at the entrance?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I believe you can, chip


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

You can... but in order for us to make arrangements, we would prefer to sell tickets in advance :-/ it will help us control things better...

But as I said, yes you can! 

Clearly we would rather have a TT Owner trun up on the day and pay, than not turn up at all... :?



chip said:


> Can you just turn up and pay at the entrance?


----------



## chip (Dec 24, 2002)

Cheers for the confirmation. 
I've just been requested by work to move to the States office for a project with estimated departure date around early/mid July. Basically, I cannot commit to anything until I know my actual leaving dates. If I'm around, I will drop by!


----------



## XXMetal (Jan 20, 2004)

Clive what time is the AGM on the saturday?


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Oooh - good question, which I'll defer to the Club Secretary or Chairman!

Clive


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

um it depends on when the last of the planned cruises arrives - I'd say we will go for 4pm based on last year. Should be less than an hour long so transitions into pre dinner drinks... 

L


----------



## XXMetal (Jan 20, 2004)

t7 said:


> um it depends on when the last of the planned cruises arrives - I'd say we will go for 4pm based on last year. Should be less than an hour long so transitions into pre dinner drinks...
> 
> L


I know this is the wrong thread for this  but I don't seem to be getting much responce on the other. Does that mean Clive you'll be cruising down from Hartfordshire, maybe we could meet up as I'll be coming down the A1 on the saturday.

Ben


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Ben, maybe it's just a bit early for some of us to be making specific travel plans (timewise) - I'll certainly be travelling down the A1 at some point on Saturday - I'm sure as we get closer a cruise will emerge - possibly a number of the "Kneesworth crew" will get together.

You're right though, wrong thread, so lets keep this discussion on the other one...


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Irving, Angelos,

Thanks for your offers of help on the day - I'm sure we're going to need you!

If anyone else is keen to help on the day (which will mean taking a share of helping to marshall cars as they arrive, generally helping any less-clued up members and helping to solve any hitches on the day - BUT we'll make sure that everyone gets "rotated" so nobody misses out on the fun themselves...) then let me know.

Cheers. Clive


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I'm in, Clive


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Was gonna buy my Brooklands ticket and noticed a childs ticket for a fiver.

Is it right I have to buy a ticket for a 1 year old ? Or is a child classed as 3 years plus??


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Andy,

Children 5 and under are free. it's 6 and over that need a ticket.

We'll update the ticket info to reflect this on the shop 

Cheers, Clive


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

clived said:


> Andy,
> 
> Children 5 and under are free. it's 6 and over that need a ticket.
> 
> ...


Thanks Clive


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

clived said:


> Andy,
> 
> Children 5 and under are free. it's 6 and over that need a ticket.
> 
> ...


Done


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

So far 72 tickets will be despatched next weekend... we have "promises" of another 19 or so... :?

So if you haven't already got them ordered via the http://shop.ttoc.co.uk, please do asap :wink:

Lets make this the BIGGEST ever TT event!!!  [/b]


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

We're a bit behind with stuff having just moved country and house, but we will be coming. In fact, I still owe the store a bank transfer from ordering our TTOC membership.  But we will be there, I'm sure.


----------



## stenning (Jun 7, 2003)

Sorry if this has been asked, but whats the best time to get to Brooklands or can you just turn up at any time?

Cheers

Lee


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

The event is 10 - 4 with lots going on so you prob won't want to be too late. Why not join a convoy :wink:


----------

